# Bruce Crandall



## RabidAlien (Oct 16, 2009)

I wondered when he was gonna make an appearance here! Never knew he got the CMH for Ia Drang. 

Badass of the Week: Bruce Crandall


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice find!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 16, 2009)

Excellent post!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 16, 2009)

Check out the rest of his entries...they're hilarious, fairly historically accurate, hilarious, profane, hilarious, and posted every Friday. These got me through 11 hours of my wife bein in labor. Heh. Everyone gave me a hard time about being on a laptop while she was in labor...until I pointed out that she was on her cell phone, texting.  Still...love this site! I think it was Matt who posted it here awhile back, that's how I found it.

Shoot the guy an email....I'm trying to get Lt. Nathan G. Gordon featured one week. Nathan Green Gordon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 17, 2009)

Very cool link, Alien! Crandall is definitely a character. I wonder how much his personality was really like Greg Kinnear's portrayal. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 17, 2009)

If you liked the movie, read the book. The movie only covered the first half of the book. The book, BTW, is still required reading at WestPoint (from what I've heard...no verification on that).


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 17, 2009)

Cool link RA.


Wheels


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2009)

i agree RA its an amazing book


----------



## diddyriddick (Oct 19, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> If you liked the movie, read the book. The movie only covered the first half of the book. The book, BTW, is still required reading at WestPoint (from what I've heard...no verification on that).



Actually have, as well as We Are Soldiers Still. Great stuff!


----------

